# Good program for video editing?



## Hydramon (Oct 24, 2008)

Whats a good, preferably free, program I can use for video editing? I make AMVs, and i currently use Windows Movie Maker, but thats a load of shit. It freezes all the time, the music doesnt sync unless I start it from the start of the song, and it is just very basic.
I wanted to try Sony Vegas, but I don't think its free.
Any ideas?


----------



## dietrc70 (Oct 25, 2008)

Virtualdub is terrific for cutting, splicing, and dubbing.  I think there are plugins for some effects too.

Adobe Premiere Elements isn't free, but it might be worth a look.


----------



## Mirka (Oct 25, 2008)

It's not free, but I use Vegas Video for my video editing needs. It works pretty well - it's pretty much fool proof and works very well for what I need it for.


----------



## Hydramon (Oct 25, 2008)

Mirka said:


> It's not free, but I use Vegas Video for my video editing needs. It works pretty well - it's pretty much fool proof and works very well for what I need it for.


Oh yeah, how much is it? I looked into getting that, but don't have money at the moment... If you could, could you tell me the price in New Zealand $? Thanks


----------



## NerdyMunk (Oct 25, 2008)

Final Cut Studio Pro?


----------



## Runefox (Oct 25, 2008)

brownsquirrel said:


> Final Cut Studio Pro?


Heh.


----------



## Kimmerset (Oct 25, 2008)

brownsquirrel said:


> Final Cut Studio Pro?



I'm not going to assume you actually spent $1300 on this piece of software.  

It looks like this person actually wants to obtain things legally and probably doesn't have $1300 to spend on anime music videos.


----------



## Aden (Oct 25, 2008)

Blender has a built-in video sequence editor if you want to take the time to learn it.

However, if you only make AMVs, I encourage you to stop editing video.


----------



## Kimmerset (Oct 25, 2008)

Don't be so hard.  Some amazing people start out doing very typical and mundane things, such as making AMV's or badly written fan-fics.

...Not many, though.


----------



## yoka_neko (Oct 25, 2008)

mac - final cut
windows - premier pro


----------



## Hydramon (Oct 25, 2008)

Pfft. I'm allowed to make AMVs if I want. At least I'm doing something with my skills in my spare time. And anyways, its a step towards the future.
As for getting the programs, it looks like I'm going to have to pay to get a good video editing program. Oh well...


----------



## Kimmerset (Oct 25, 2008)

Just don't make stupid AMV's... oh shit.


----------



## Aden (Oct 25, 2008)

Hydramon said:


> Pfft. I'm allowed to make AMVs if I want.



Of course you are, I'm not denying that. I'm just _encouraging_ otherwise. Also doesn't mean I won't help you.

On that, you never specified what OS you're running. That can help us narrow stuff down.


----------



## Neybulot (Oct 26, 2008)

Hydramon said:


> Pfft. I'm allowed to make AMVs if I want. At least I'm doing something with my skills in my spare time.



I don't think the word for making any AMV would be "skill".


----------



## C. Lupus (Oct 30, 2008)

Neybulot said:


> I don't think the word for making any AMV would be &quot;skill&quot;.



 Then perhaps "hobby"?


----------



## lilEmber (Oct 31, 2008)

Wow, leave the guy alone i don't see you doing anything other than bitch about what he wants to be doing.

Anyway, windows movie maker is fine. Seriously, it is.

But if that doesn't suit you (for what ever reason) do a quick g]Google for some open source software, read up on the programs you find, and find out what one *you* think is best for the job.

Here,

http://tv.isg.si/site/?q=node/873

Enjoy! :3


----------



## Kimmerset (Oct 31, 2008)

Windows Movie Maker is usable, though I'd like something a little more detailed, myself.


----------



## Neybulot (Oct 31, 2008)

NewfDraggie said:


> Wow, leave the guy alone i don't see you doing anything other than bitch about what he wants to be doing.
> 
> Anyway, windows movie maker is fine. Seriously, it is.



That's because he has received a ton of suggestions, now this thread is going all over the place like short topics do.

VirtualDub, Windows Movie Maker, Premier Pro, Vegas Video, and Adobe Premiere Elements.

Plus everything is free if you know the right place.


----------



## Kimmerset (Oct 31, 2008)

Neybulot said:


> That's because he has received a ton of suggestions, now this thread is going all over the place like short topics do.
> 
> VirtualDub, Windows Movie Maker, Premier Pro, Vegas Video, and Adobe Premiere Elements.
> 
> Plus everything is free if you know the right place.



Keep in mind not everyone pirates like you or I do.  Though if you're looking for free, it's a safe bet to look up anything open-source.  And if you pirate, well, you should know where to look.


----------



## Neybulot (Oct 31, 2008)

Kimmerset said:


> Keep in mind not everyone pirates like you or I do.  Though if you're looking for free, it's a safe bet to look up anything open-source.  And if you pirate, well, you should know where to look.



Like was previously stated. VirtualDub. Doesn't require piracy.


----------



## Kimmerset (Oct 31, 2008)

Neybulot said:


> Like was previously stated. VirtualDub. Doesn't require piracy.



The name kinda gave it away.  I'm gonna check that one out.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Oct 31, 2008)

Adobe Premiere Pro?


----------



## conicer (Oct 31, 2008)

It's primarily a 3D modeling/animation program, but Blender 3D has a built-in video editing function.  From my experiences, its a pretty powerful if you can trudge its (steep) learning curve.


----------



## BrandedHawk91 (Oct 31, 2008)

Sony Vegas is pretty good for video editing, if your willing to pay the $100(aprx) price tag.


----------



## Aden (Nov 1, 2008)

Aden said:


> Blender has a built-in video sequence editor if you want to take the time to learn it.





conicer said:


> It's primarily a 3D modeling/animation program, but Blender 3D has a built-in video editing function.  From my experiences, its a pretty powerful if you can trudge its (steep) learning curve.



+1. 

/Check out my page if you like Blender stuff.


----------



## conicer (Nov 1, 2008)

Aw dang, should have read all of the posts thoroughly.


----------

